# Doors not unlocking?



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Being winter and all I was remote starting the ride to get it heated up... lately when I go to unlock it afterwards no response! Of course someone will say "just turn the thing off and try again then you moron!" Well... tried that too. Stops receiving any signal whatsoever. Can't unlock kill ignition or even open my damned trunk. I pull out my trusty iPhone and unlock with the OnStar ap which is cool and all but why aren't my keys working? No codes from dealership. Fob throws all kinds of signal and batteries are fine. Only does it every now and then too. Sometimes it starts fine and unlocks for me first try... other times it simply refuses. Only thing that I can think of that makes any sense is my new LED DRL's I threw in in the fog light slots (pics up in my garage) which are wired into the ambers (which come on when remote started.) If this is the case... how might I go around fixing this issue without tugging the lights out (I rather enjoy them.) and without molesting my sad excuse for a bank account? 
Thanks in advance all


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Tried with both sets of keys now.... Still nothing. Really tired of getting locked out


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Epickphale, 

We're sorry you're having troubles with your key fobs! Are these unlocking problems happening in the same geographic area? I ask because perhaps you're in the vicinity of a strong radio antenna signal causing interference to the keyless access system. 

I see that you're writing from Canada and would suggest contacting GM of Canada at 800-263-3777 (Hours: M-F 7:30am - 11:30pm, Sat 7:30am - 6:00 EST) if you need further assistance. 

Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

My old car did this same thing, it turned out to be a stupid charger shorting out the door lock circuit. 

For fun, make sure everything is unplugged.


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

See the thing is... the thing just isnt receiving the signal from the fob. The locks work fine (OnStar sends signal in the end not the fob but locks themselves respond to it fine) and it's in various regions around the city unfortunately. If I ever get annoyed with it enough to pester someone about it now I have the number though... thanks Sarah!


----------

